# anyone binned sky HD?



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

seriously thinking of this as 99% of whats on is pure crap. If I binned it and kept it a a freeview box, would I still get the free to view HD channels?


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Yep, you would still get the free to air HD channels :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with getting rid but I would miss my HD footy on Saturday/Sunday


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah I done the same about 2 months ago, you will still be able to view the free to air HD channels but you will not be able to record, pause or watch what you have previously recorded.

I just use the built in Freeview on my TV now and use Freesat when I want to watch a HD channel.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I struggle to watch standard definition stuff these days it looks simply shocking in comparison!

Another half price code this year for me.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I got Sky HD but then cancelled my contract as most of the channels were repeats. I now use built in freeview in my tv. Fine for my needs


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I think you may still need some kind of subscription with the HD pack included to be able to receive any HD content, you could bin sky all together and by a Freeview HD box instead, just check that Freeview HD is available in your area as not everywhere can receive it yet. 

We have Sky HD mostly for the sport and some of the better entertainment channels such as Sky Atlantic and the HD really makes a huge difference to both the picture and sound so I think it was really worthwhile upgrading.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

I got rid a year ago found i was only watching the main 1-5 chanels 98% of the time so - bought a humax foxsat HD box and never looked back. Bulletproof Awsome machine with full Itv/BBC iplayer built in. Not sure what I'm going to do about the F1 next season tho

http://www.humaxdigital.com/global/products/product_stb_satellite_foxsat-hdr.asp


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> I got rid a year ago found i was only watching the main 1-5 chanels 98% of the time so - bought a humax foxsat HD box and never looked back. Bulletproof Awsome machine with full Itv/BBC iplayer built in. Not sure what I'm going to do about the F1 next season tho
> 
> http://www.humaxdigital.com/global/products/product_stb_satellite_foxsat-hdr.asp


+1^^^^

Wouldn't be without it. It's an awesome piece of kit.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

gally said:


> I struggle to watch standard definition stuff these days it looks simply shocking in comparison!
> 
> Another half price code this year for me.


Half price code??  tell us more!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

freeview sucks  trust me i've had it for years.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sacked Sky off about 10 months ago and bought a Freesat HD card for my media centre. Never looked back, the SD channels are massively better quality than Sky and the HD are as they should be. Windows Media Centre on Windows 7 works a treat and once set up is more than a replacement for Sky+


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> I got rid a year ago found i was only watching the main 1-5 chanels 98% of the time so - bought a humax foxsat HD box and never looked back. Bulletproof Awsome machine with full Itv/BBC iplayer built in. Not sure what I'm going to do about the F1 next season tho
> 
> http://www.humaxdigital.com/global/products/product_stb_satellite_foxsat-hdr.asp


Exactly what i have done, cant fault the box at all

the only thing is the menu interface is not as great at the sky one but i can live with that for a monthly fee of £0.00


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> I got rid a year ago found i was only watching the main 1-5 chanels 98% of the time so - bought a humax foxsat HD box and never looked back. Bulletproof Awsome machine with full Itv/BBC iplayer built in. Not sure what I'm going to do about the F1 next season tho
> 
> http://www.humaxdigital.com/global/products/product_stb_satellite_foxsat-hdr.asp


I did this too, binned the sky box and now run this humax box upstairs, from the sky dish, with VM downstairs. Can't fault the humax box, great piece of kit, although at the higher end of the market for free view boxes.

I would definateky recommend it, not sluggish or twitchy like many other boxes I've used in the past.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Mick said:


> I did this too, binned the sky box and now run this humax box upstairs, from the sky dish, with VM downstairs. Can't fault the humax box, great piece of kit, although at the higher end of the market for free view boxes.
> 
> I would definateky recommend it, not sluggish or twitchy like many other boxes I've used in the past.


Would mind posting up a picture of the menu lists etc for recording programes, also is there a channel list anywhere


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

if you have the HD box you still get Sky atlantic HD. i got a telly with freeview HD, cancelled the sky as i never used it (always forgot the other ITV/BBC channels) and to be honest don't really use the freeview much.

as per Jen, loads of repeats anyway, same as the rest of it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> Would mind posting up a picture of the menu lists etc for recording programes, also is there a channel list anywhere


no probs, ill get some pics of the menus up later buddy, yes, there is a full channel list also :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I never got as far as HD, but binned sky sports and movies last year saving over £300 a year. Next up is HD but i'll go the the freesat route and then providing i can get most of the channels i like i'll bin sky altogether.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd struggle to justify sky/virgin if I moved it. It's just to damn expensive. Everything I watch I don't think I'd miss if I didn't have it


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Do what I did, ring them up tell them you want to cancel just purely because of the cost, 10 minutes later I had my existing package for half price for 12 months, job done, its worth a try, just be prepared to completely bin it in case they dont want to do a deal!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I sacked off Sky+ HD and multi room a year after it was installed. Utter waste of money IMO. I now just use the sky box as the freeview box in the lounge and bedroom and still have the use of the sky tv guide and planner.

As said above, they will offer you 50% discount for 12 months. If you cancel they will call back and pest you until you tell them to do one!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

In the light of the recent European ruling concerning the Southsea Pub is there any merit in private individuals hooking up a foreign system if all they want is football?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Binned and bought a freesat hd box, now happy and £600 a year better off


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So lets get this right.

If i get rid of Sky, i can still use the box to watch BBC HD ITV HD etc, but cant record pause or rewind? Plus i will only get the basic freeview channels?

Whats the crack with this Humix box? Is it basically freeview but a record pause rewind box? Or freesat? Whats the price of it? 

Im in a block of apartments, so will it work with the connecter the Sky HD uses?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No, you can still use the sky+ facility for the channels that are free to air.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

right, sorry its taken so long, pictures as promised of the HUMAX menus etc.:

firstly, the remote (i know a lot of folks get real anal about this, but i think its well laid out :thumb:

sorry in advance for the rotten pics, taken on my phone 










This is the menu bar across the bottom as you flick through channels:










If you press "guide", you are presented with the following screen (although this looks black, its actually becomes slightly translucent after a minute, so you can still see the TV in the background and hear it, useful if your just scanning through during adverts):










I just clocked on "all channels" and here are a couple of pics of the "whatson" screens, with a short description of the highlighted line near the top, handy:



















Finally, if you press "media" you are presented with this screen of recorded programs, and other tabs (pictures etc) which i have not used yet :










So there you have it, the Humax foxsat (500Gb) :thumb:


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

^^^ That's only if you use a 3rd party PVR, if you plan to get a huxmax etc if you are going to use the supplied sky+ (HD) box then you will not be able to.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Matt, explain more please?

What is a PVR?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Mick, will i be able to use the connecter that Shky HD uses?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

PVR is a personal Video Recorder, the Foxsat is one of the first freesat boxes to have recording built in (apparently)


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Mick, will i be able to use the connecter that Shky HD uses?


I dunno about Sky HD, but i assume so, (its the same inputs as normal sky(as in an f-plug iirc)). I had "normal" sky, and have simply unplugged the sky box, binned it, and put the feed into the humax from the sky dish, works perfect :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks. You mean the screw in bit?

So is it Freesat channels or just Freeview?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

aye, the screw in bit :thumb:

Its freesat, you can find a list of the channels on freesat here, but I think its much the same as freeview.

Also with the humax, if you run a wire from it to your modem, you can get BBC iplayer, and ITV player as well :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont you get more channels on Freesat though?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Dont you get more channels on Freesat though?


aye I think so, but TBH theres no much in it and i dont really watch much of the ones I wouldnt get on freeview, I just needed a box that worked from my sky dish, as freeview reception in my area is dire.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks.

I need to start looking for cheap unlimted internet and calls only now.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you know if they do the same model but lower HD? Say 320 or 250?

Also, is the Fox T2 better?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dunno buddy, THIS is the exact model ive got, but i think theres a newer (and slightly more expensive) model out now. cant comment on how good/bad it is though.

i think they were doing the same model as mine with a 250/320Gb HD for a while, but there was only £20-30 quid price difference at the time. cant find it on currys site though so it may be discontinued.

you can get my model on amazon for £230 though


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Matt. said:


> So lets get this right.
> 
> If i get rid of Sky, i can still use the box to watch BBC HD ITV HD etc, but cant record pause or rewind? Plus i will only get the basic freeview channels?


I got rid of my Sky subscription and still have the use of BBC HD, E4, More4/+1, Film4/+1, ITV2/3/4, few music channels, Sky news (plus others). There's probably alot more but I can't remember them all! However I don't get ITV HD.

Not sure if you can test to see what channels you get by taking out your sky card though? Worth a try :thumb:



bigmc said:


> No, you can still use the sky+ facility for the channels that are free to air.


I can't use the sky+ features on any of the channels.


----------



## denzilpc (May 13, 2008)

binned sky a few months ago sold the box for £50 on flea bay !!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I rang Sky up to cancel, and the lady changed my mind.

She gave me the Entertainment Extra plus 25% discount on that. 

So im paying less for more.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt. said:


> I rang Sky up to cancel, and the lady changed my mind.
> 
> She gave me the Entertainment Extra plus 25% discount on that.
> 
> So im paying less for more.


I've just done something similar, sky+ box let go and they wanted £65 to come out, after a heated discussion with various insults thrown in they decided I was worthy of a free HD box upgrade + free HD package for 12 months and free installation - result for me, instead of waiving the £65 fee they've given me £120 worth of tv upgrade + free box and install


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Give me a chance, ive only just got it


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well ever since we moved over 3 years ago we have been with Sky. I have rang numerous times to try and strike a deal and even said I was cancelling in the hope they would offer something, they didnt so I had to tell them i needed to go and I would ring back later to carry on and cancel it :lol:

Anyway, the time when I really was going to cancel, they offer me something. 

Cant have Virgin.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

just cancelled sky myself after being a loyal customer for 9 years. Never missed a payment, and in that time had a few 50% off for 3-6 month deals.

Guy next door - customer for 4 years (on the same 'entertainments' packages as us) threatented to cancel, and was given - wait for it - free upgrade to Sky HD+, paying £6 a month, tied in for 12 months. That's it - just £6 a month for a new SKY HD+ box, with the entertainments package in HD (and as a HD subscriber may well get access to the F1 channel for free?).

Will sky give me, a customer for 9 years (therefore 5 years longer than my neighbour) anything close to this? 

Of course not.

So I've told them to stick it up Murdoch's pink ****.

Going to order a Humax Foxsat+ box instead.

Feels quite liberating really.

Rant over...


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

I left sky last year after 10+ years. A month later they offered me any package for half price for 12 months plus a £50 tesco gift card. I took the offer up. Recently got a letter saying I was a loyal customer and have HD for half price for 12 months. 

Doesn't pay to be loyal with any company these days, you only get money off if you change or cancel them.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just gone for that Anytime + box thing....... Turns out because i didnt sign up to anytime when it first went live i can now get the wireless box for free instea of the £60 charge.

Trouble is my interent is woeful so doubt ill be getting much anytime + action.

Really need to test my line and router but i gues having any extension isnt helping!

Cheers

PaulN

Had Multi room a few months back too.:doublesho


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Didn't offer me anything when I cancelled but saved money going with Virgin instead.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Well, as long as we can get Peppa Pig on freesat (which Ch5 do every morning apparently) to record for the kids we'll be ok! Can do without most of the channels on sky, but here in Mid Wales, we only get a limited freeview line-up so freesat+ is the way to go. Can't go without the '+' facility having got so used to it with Sky+.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I've just rang up and go the movies added to our deals already for £8 a month for 3 months over Christmas.

I like it, with two kids its great, pause, rewind, usually ends up taking us ages to watch anything as we are up and down stairs sorting the little ones out.

However it works very well and is easy. I have it piped into the bedroom and kitchen (same channel) and for us well worth the money.

HD is brillant, and to my mind what's the point in having a 1080p £1000 TV if your watching standard def stuff through it?

The National Geographic, any wildlife programs and even Ice road truckers and deadlist catch is stunning on HD.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

right, made a decision. not going to wait for Sky's 'please don't leave us' department to call (as they surely will).

So, I've just ordered a humax foxsat+ box reconditioned direct from the manufacturer for £169.

Job done. Bye bye Sky.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

update. Box arrived last week. Took all of 5 minutes to set it up.

All freesat channels (now including 5, 5 USA and 5* channels) all present and correct. HD quality superb - seems crisper than Freeview HD.

Remote control for the Foxsat will take a little getting used to, but it's ok, and controlls our TV, DVD/Blue Ray player as well as the humax box itself.

Can also pick up a few additional channels (including sky news) on the 'non freesat' mode.

The recording and 'live pause' functions are intuitive, but in a diferent way to sky's controls. It's a bit like jumping from Windows to Linux - both good, but work in diferent ways.

Overall, and considering what we'll save month to month (compared to sky) it's well worth it.

Impster.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

impster,

Probably, the thing that is going to annoy you first and most about the FoxSAT is that when you live pause, then press play, you get subtitles that won't go away with the subtitle button. It's a bug.

Press OK or Exit twice to get rid of them.

Secondly, there is no buffer recording so if you are watching in timelapse after pressing pause and the program ends, the whole buffer is dumped and what you are watching disappears. Best to use live record if you can.

Other than these two issues. I love my FoxSAT HDR. I've had it 3 years now and it is still as good as the day i got it. Murdoch can kiss my ass.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Humax are the business - had a freeview PVR for the last few years....away to upgrade to their HD version as it's smaller (room is tight as I've just bought a new amp). Although the new TV has built in freesat......i might run a cable from the dish to the TV as well.

Humax update the software over the air, adding features etc which is nice too.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Now then, as for F1, well, someone told me that by cleverly 'cable tie-ing' a second LNB to the right hand side (as you're looking at the dish from the front) of the existing LNB that you're effectively going to be picking up the signal from Astra1 (?) - about 10degrees due east from the 'sky' and 'freesat' signal - the satellite that carries the German RTL feed - which is free to air F1. 

Anyone on here heard of or tried this?


----------

